# 𝗗𝗼 𝗣𝗲𝗼𝗽𝗹𝗲 𝗧𝗲𝗻𝗱 𝗚𝗲𝘁 𝗝𝗲𝗮𝗹𝗼𝘂𝘀 𝗢𝗳 𝗬𝗼𝘂𝗿 𝗦𝗲𝘅𝘆 𝗕𝗼𝗱𝘆�😼😼



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Not at all lol. I'm not sexy.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Didn't realise so many on perC are so incredibly good looking!








(Or at think they are 😏)

Back in the day, some dude told me he that if he had my looks he’d use it to pick up lots of chicks. Unfortunately I haven’t been able to pull that off myself. 😅 - My personality sucks. I prefer killing bad guys tbh.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Joe Black said:


> Didn't realise so many on perC are so incredibly good looking!
> View attachment 882210
> 
> (Or at think they are 😏)
> ...


Well I think I'm rather good looking if you compare me to a sea-hare...

But I am not sure if the sea-hares would agree...it's just my opinion.










Well actually, sea hares are kind of cool looking and they do look sort of like bunnies and have an odd way of swimming. So I guess I got nothing. 😥

I am so jealous of the sea hares! 










Look at that cool way to swim...I can't even do that. 😥

But tbh I'm not jealous of you--because I am glad there are people who like to protect other people etc. I like your personality so far, from what you've shown of it on the forum. 

I don't really see much point in being jealous of people's bodies--if I admire them enough, then why not just be inspired to try to work on mine? Seems like a better use of energy. 

Or alternately (and this isn't directed at you or your body), I like to sometimes sketch models and dancers and stuff who tend to have far more mastery over their body than I have over mine. 

I find jealousy sort of a waste of energy most of the time, though of course it happens occasionally.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Once this chick was really sassy with me and said, “If I had dat body I’d work it better than you!”

I couldn’t figure out it if it was a diss or a compliment. 😂


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Only obese "people".


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Squirt said:


> Once this chick was really sassy with me and said, “If I had dat body I’d work it better than you!”
> 
> I couldn’t figure out it if it was a diss or a compliment. 😂


My brother in law is self conscious of his slightly chubby (not fat) body and man boobs and wishes he had my lean and shredded body.... But I’m like, “You can actually do something about it, you can work it off!” But I can’t earn his height and large stature through hard work. -- So if I had his body, I’d work it much better than him, and can become a formidable force in sports.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Joe Black said:


> My brother in law is self conscious of his slightly chubby (not fat) body and man boobs and wishes he had my lean and shredded body.... But I’m like, “You can actually do something about it, you can work it off!” But I can’t earn his height and large stature through hard work. -- So if I had his body, I’d work it much better than him, and can become a formidable force in sports.


You can be anything you want to be, JB.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I thought of this in response to @Joe Black and it's formatted to respond to him, but also inspired by @Squirt because we can take things for granted and different perspectives can be mind-opening.

It's so funny how different perspectives can be.

If I had a taller body I'd probably just be like "yay--I can eat more!" I wouldn't think of sports or anything. lol Just like...well now I won't look as fat if I imbibe more.

But taller people should probably try to be thinner rather than bulky because it seems like they are more susceptible to health problems? But I don't know b/c I'm not tall. But maybe being scrawny is the better thing for them?

I am fat, unlike your brother-in-law, but I don't really feel that passionate about sports (or really at all passionate about them) and I've also not found myself very satisfied with being in peak physical shape when I was in much better shape.

I mostly enjoyed being able to explore more--for the purpose of maybe taking photos, or rockhounding, challenging myself and becoming stronger and healthier, or being able to adapt to situations...I am happy I could cross country ski miles the first time I put on skis, and that was probably because of the shape I was in (for example) in my twenties. But I didn't really enjoy it much outside of that--I don't consider myself an athlete.

And I know athletes who really really enjoy sports and athletics. So I think it's sometimes a matter of values and interests too.

But I think it might also have to do with technique and efficiency, because if your brother-in-law could get shredded in the most efficient way, maybe it'd be worth it to him!

And I appreciate the knowledge you've shared about fitness--I took note of it, because I am trying to lose weight for my own health and happiness (not necessarily trying to be the ideal body shape), and so it's great to hear advice about how to do that in a realistic and efficient way. I've really appreciated some of your posts on fitness because I love the practical advice.

My own experience with a different perspective--when I was working as a door-to-door canvasser, I knocked on an elderly lady's door and she told me she was in hospice.

And she was going to die soon.

I am not really sure if she had just found a cunning way to get rid of sales-people....lol if so good for her, but it really made me think about how I do take things for granted. And how perhaps my dissatisfaction with my appearance wasn't really as big of a deal as appreciating and taking care of my body for what I want to use it for...for health and longevity.

So sometimes those different perspectives help a lot in appreciating what we do have going for us and what we are taking for granted, and also--of course--what we are capable of accomplishing if we really want!

It can really help to see things from others' perspectives though, even if we're all individuals with different ambitions and needs. And I also appreciate hearing the insights and advice about fitness too, even if I have a little bit of a different perspective or motivation. 

Uhm but back to OP I don't think anyone's jealous of me LOL but if they are I'd rather just be helpful and I also appreciate the insights that others who have the more smexy bahdays provide, because it can be helpful, and I prefer community, personal development, and appreciation for people's individualism to being mired in jealousy or negative focus on physical appearance.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Joe Black said:


> Didn't realise so many on perC are so incredibly good looking!
> View attachment 882210
> 
> (Or at think they are 😏)
> ...


A guy told me that too (only he said advantages instead of chicks), but it was in grand theft auto 😏🙄


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

_Sandra Bullock Ms. Congeniality snort_

Got to dress in ugly costume to avoid the masses when I enter the room or I am never making it pass a threshold.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

@WickerDeer Thanks! Glad my words are useful to someone!



WickerDeer said:


> And I know athletes who really really enjoy sports and athletics. So I think it's sometimes a matter of values and interests too.


I had a strong urge to kill myself at some point, which prompted me to exercise. I RAN FOR MY LIFE! Otherwise the dark urges grew stronger. I actually had little desire to get fit otherwise. - I’m just enjoying the other side benefits of being fit now. 😉



WickerDeer said:


> we can take things for granted and different perspectives can be mind-opening.


Before I had Psoriatic Arthritis, And exercise was easy, I didn't exercise much. Now that exercise is very difficult and comes at a great cost (special exotic meds), I want to do it much more! 🤦‍♂️

OH YES... OP’s topic...

Yes, I was never jealous of other people’s sexy body. I got fit feeling perfectly content with my body.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Only the ones with small tiddies


WickerDeer said:


>


also, what an absolute unit. (no am not jealous or anything...)


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Joe Black said:


> Didn't realise so many on perC are so incredibly good looking!
> View attachment 882210
> 
> (Or at think they are 😏)
> ...



I've been told (a few times) that someone thought i was hot until they got to know me. My personality and sense of humor make up for any level of cute that may remain. Can't scrub the cheeto stained Eric Cartman levels of my soul away.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I've been told (a few times) that someone thought i was hot until they got to know me. My personality and sense of humor make up for any level of cute that may remain. Can't scrub the cheeto stained Eric Cartman levels of my soul away.


There are people who thought you were even hotter when they got to know your personality and sense of humour that is basically equal to that of an edgy 14 year old boy.

I am people.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Pifanjr said:


> There are people who thought you were even hotter when they got to know your personality and sense of humour that is basically equal to that of an edgy 14 year old boy.
> 
> I am people.


That's a bit gross.

I'm gonna have to hide David from you.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I've been told (a few times) that someone thought i was hot until ...


Guess what? You may still be hot as they don't realize it is the party who sees you as hot is the one who is hot.


----------



## Eternally Changing (Nov 15, 2013)

I am a schmexy animal.


----------

